# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Mac Book Pro

## celtic1888

Just bought one of these, and have to say amazing! Well worth the £1000 i spent!
It does seem pricey to a lot of folk, but i think its great. 
Now in my flat down here in aberdeen we have, 

Me - 13" Mac Book Pro,
Brother - iMac 27"
Brothers gf - 15" Mac Book Pro.

Anyone else bought one from the Mac range?

Whats your thoughts on it?

----------


## *Martin*

I had a nosey at an iMac last year. It did look nice and was obviously aesthetically pleasing but I could NEVER justify the price when you can get a much better specced PC for a lot less money!

I can't help but think that much like most of the Apple line  they are more of a trend/status symbol than the best device for the job? This isn't really a bad thing before anyone goes taking the strop

Take the iPod for example, it's a global phenomenon. You can get different iPods for different kinds of people (in different colours to really stand out if you wish) but to me they are no better than your average run of the mill mp3 player. 

A few years back I got a 4Gb generic mp3 player from either argos/amazon/play for £14, my Mrs got a 2gb nano for £50-60. There was nothing the nano could do that the cheapy couldn't! (and with the cheapy I could store twice as much music!)

Yet all you have to do is take a walk through a busy city or jump on a train to realise the majority of people choose the iPod over the cheapy! The only reason I can think off is to be "one off the cool kids"

Sometimes being cool is senseless!  :: 

There was a short documentary about the rise of Apple on one of the Discovery channels the other day. It really made for interesting watching and showed just how big a hit their products are. The main thing I noticed though is there is just no changing a Mac man's opinion on the subject!

----------


## celtic1888

> I hadThe main thing I noticed though is there is just no changing a Mac man's opinion on the subject!


Good shout! 

As for the ipod touch, ive had a look and had a look, but thought nah, dont need one, my phone does the same as it anyway. I'm also due an upgrade in October so i will be getting the iphone then.

----------

